# wolf spring kit



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I admit that I have not read all of this Beretta forum but have done a search for wolf springs! I am wondering if anyone has used the #322 kit from wolf in your 92FS and how well it improved the trigger pull and function?


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Wolff Spring kits*

I don't know about the #322 kit but I have used the #69521 Type II kit in my 96. Worked great as I have to qualify quarterly with service rounds and shoot quite a few WWB weekly and I would buy again if needed. Haven't had the need for a spring kit in the 92 yet. Use a Sprinco recoil reducer in the INOX 96, works great!


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Doesn't seem to be a 322 kit, but I'm waiting on receiving the Type I service pack kit. I'll let you know how I make with replacing those springs.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

I made a mistake on my post! the kit is made by wilson combat, not wolf!

This is the add at Brownell's for the wilson combat kit. I was hoping it would reduce DA pull with the 18 lb hammer spring but I don't recall what the stock spring is rated?


High quality springs drop-in to improve handgun performance. High tensile strength wire delivers reliable function. #322 Beretta 92F - RP 18 lb. hammer spring; XP firing pin spring; RP 10 lb. and XP 15 lb. recoil springs.

SPECS: RP = Reduced Power, XP = Extra Power.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've used springs from both that you listed. They both are quality companies.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do not remember the weight of the "D spring, but get 1 of those. It decreased my trigger pull quite a bit.

I bought one here: http://www.olhasso.com/PS/parts.htm

However, what I got was not a D Spring. A member on the Beretta Forum gave me 1, and sold me another. It works great.

That person seems to also be selling them on Gun Broker, because they have the same screen name. Here is an auction I found from him:

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=123983536


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

I read this on another forum. This guy seems knowledgeable but who knows?




When you order the spring make sure to get one that is #18. There are other varieties of springs for sale that go lower. Stock spring is #20.

I read this somewhere in this forum, it's a direct cut n paste from a word document:
---------------------------------------
Statistics of three springs:

92FS--Trigger pull factory spring = DA 11.8lb
SA = 5.55lb

Trigger pull with "D" spring DA = 8.10lb
SA = 4.00lb

Trigger pull with "Comp" spring DA =8.0
SA = 3.8
----------------------------------------

I've heard people say not to use the competition springs for defense guns.


----------

